# my new hunting bow pic



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Edmcclaskey, this crossbow looks very futuristically without camo. Seems you crossbow is from the " Mad Max " film:wink:
Congrats to this good work. Is it possible to give more pictures with more details ?


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*500 plus fps plus*

http://www.talismancrossbows.co.uk/

Thanks ed


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Very futuristic looking!:wink:

Looks like it comes off the set of Star Wars or something. Beautifully engineered. Congrats.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I am almost certain that Chewbacca used one of these beauties... Looks like fantastic crafsmanship.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Ed,
Awesome crossbow, fantastic craftmanship, looks like an infernal machine, very extraordinary.
I like it.


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

Only problem is that it is not what is seems, it works on a spring inside the "barrel/flight deck"...
My friend, why do your website have only one picture and the rest is drawings...
Maybe you should try on the crossbow section, but wait... I think your thread has been locked, wasn't it?ukey:


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Thank you all*

Thank You all see more pics here

http://www.talismancrossbows.com/

I plan a hunt in africa on hard animals to show the power..and video it..........for my video section at the new web site.
What is the hardest animals in africa??


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*post your hunting pics here*

post your hunting pics here in our gallery were people from around the world can see them in 14 different languages

as for you writers feature your stories in our forum/catagories/hunting stories

http://www.talismancrossbows.com/

start your own blogs here.




see our review http://www.crossbow-review.com/index.htm

looking forward to the pics and stories, ed


----------

